# 18 USC 2384.........You Liberals Now Have a Very Large Hole In Your Foot...Seek Medical Attn..!



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/18/2384 – 18 USC 2384 – Seditious conspiracy

If two or more persons in any State or Territory, or in any place subject to the jurisdiction of the United States, conspire to overthrow, put down, or to destroy *by force* the Government of the United States, or to levy war against them, or to oppose *by force* the authority thereof, or *by force* to prevent, hinder, or delay the execution of any law of the United States, or *by force* to seize, take, or possess any property of the United States contrary to the authority thereof, they shall each be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both.



*How long is the " Whistleblower " going to remain alive.....*

*I'm taking predictions.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

